# kubota b1700 or b2700



## art66 (Jun 16, 2010)

i am new to this forum. hello. I am looking for a repair manual for a kubota b1700 or b2700 tractor can someone please help me find one? Thank you.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

go to ebay and look there as there are several that sell the CD. once you purchase it you can download each manual and print them.


----------

